# What happened to my post?



## Guest (Mar 31, 2002)

I posted an on topic legit post about how Dish Network wrongfully changed the prices on the smart card of pay per view purchases making the purchases 1 dollar higher each even though ALL the purchases were made BEFORE the price change for adult pay per view movies.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I deleted it becasue of your choice username, which was inappropriate, I had a feeling youd post again, so here ya go. Thanks for using a different username this time. -Steve


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2002)

Thanks Steve, I was lurking here earlier and noticed the name.
I'm glad you reposted LPF, thats a much more suttle name.


----------

